# What Do You Remember From Your Childhood That



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Eagleyes mentioning something about gas being pumped and your windshield washed got me to thinking about things from the uh, "olden days"







.So I thought I'd ask if anyone has memories of something from their childhood that you never hear mentioned. I'll go first:

Does anyone remember the plastic hand puppets that came in a pkg of Hot Dogs?
OR
Does anyone remember the bars of soap that had a toy in the middle?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Eagleyes mentioning something about gas being pumped and your windshield washed got me to thinking about things from the uh, "olden days"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh....nope.









BTW...come to Oregon, they will still pump your gas while you sit all warm a cozy in your car/truck.


----------



## Beaner242 (Jun 25, 2007)

I remember squeezing the Wonder Bread looking for the one with the baseball card in it. That was mid 70's. Not that long ago I guess.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I remember Fuzzy Wuzzy Soap!
And I totally remember Oscar Mayer Hand Puppets too!

How about Creepy Crawlers and Incredible Edibles?? with Gobble-DeGoop!

Here's a cool site...Time Warp Toys

Remember almost knocking yourself out with a set of Klick Klacks??...Ahh...Those were the good old days!


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

In the early to mid 70's we had "super slider snow skates". I googled for a picture but no luck. They fit over the winter boots and let you "skate" on the snow. I still have a pair in the garage somewhere but the plastic is too brittle to wear anymore.

Oh, and how about "Big Jim". I had two of them. Loved the karate action and the muscle that shows when you bent his arm up.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> I remember Fuzzy Wuzzy Soap!
> And I totally remember Oscar Mayer Hand Puppets too!
> 
> How about Creepy Crawlers and Incredible Edibles?? with Gobble-DeGoop!
> ...


Klick-Klacks...those things were awesome. Just as you got them going...BLAM...one would break and sent pieces a' flying.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> memories of something from their childhood that you never hear mentioned


Fizzies.

Schwinn Sting Rays!

Mark


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

I loved my Strech Armstrong. There was this unbelievable stink from the stuff that was inside it. Never forgot that smell.

Shrinky Dinks rocked on a few of the higher levels as well! It's was fun that the family was able to do together.

I was also big pimpin' with the Green Machine on my block. No one was able to take a turn like I could!

That's all nice but those are toys. There are some other things

.... Like going to the Drive-In. There used to be a ton, now there's only one around me. Thankfully the kids have been able to enjoy something in that respect.

.. Or how about Olympia, Hamms, and Blatz beers? Those were a staple at family functions when I was younger. They might be around but again, you don't hear about them much.

... Supper Clubs. Again, few and far between. I remember my grandparents taking me out on Friday's for the fish fry. Now if you want to goto one, they're VERY high priced as they're more touristy than anything...just not the same.

.... K-Tel records... Those were the most awesome commercials. My mom was a sucker for 'em. If she has 1 she has 20!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Rat Fink models!










And Rat Fink rings! (If you really want them you can buy them here: Rat Fink Ring for sale be prepared for sticker shock!)


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Rat Fink models!


Man, I loved those!!!!

Never had the rings, though.

Mark


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Go Big Daddy!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Black and white television


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Black and white television


_*NO*_ television


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

Lawn Darts and bubble gum cigarettes, the kind that blew a little puff of dust out the end.


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

"Son, grab the pipe wrench, go outside and turn the antenna til I say stop"

The "thump" of bias ply tires during the winter til they warmed up and got rid of the flat spot

UHF and VHF channels on the TV.

Where the term "clicker" came from.

Evil Knevil Stadium set with the super jump bike and action figure.

A book of matches under my Pat Benatar (sp) 8 track of my first car so it would stay on the right track.. blaring out of the 4 spark-o-matic speakers across the back deck, powered by a roadmaster booster

Polaroid Instamtic.

Church key to open Dad's beer, then pull tabs that were perfect for setting Ford ignition points... Speaking of that... Ignition points, dwell, timing, setting the generator etc.. all part of a tune-up.

Dave


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Attaching a balloon or some cardboard to the front forks on your bike that would viberate on the spokes giving it that Hotrod sound while crusing the nieghbor hood









Or doing a fork mod to you bicycle and turning it into a chopper









Which was never the best of those super genius ideas after pulling a wheelie, and watching the wheel keep a going with two cut off forks still atached............in the split second before the now empty forks came back down to earth and sent you flying ove the handle bars









Of course that's was always a good time to practice my Superman moves









Ed


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

How about...

Riding in the backs of trucks.

Banana seats on bicycles

Playing cards on bicycle wheels

Skates - I mean REAL skates with cork or wooden wheels

Beta VCR's

Jaws


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Mint Julep candy taffy

A&W root beer in a gallon 'milk jug' (confession: until I grew up and moved away from the farm I had NO IDEA why they called it a milk jug!!!)

molasses milkshakes


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Since I grew up in Southern Illinios here goes..

Community fish frys and flirting with the all the girls
Mushroom frys with the family
My grandpas homemade goats milk ice cream
Frog Gigging with my dad and grandpa
Mink trapping with my grandpa
Racoon trapping withy my grandpa
Sneaking into the neighbors melon fields with our pocket knives
Catching snapping turtles, then having grandma make us snapping turtle soup
Eating Cherry Mash candie patties when visiting my grandpa/grandma in Iowa, when Chery mash's had real cherries, miss those!
Shooting deer with shotgun slugs, might as well run em over with a car, lol
Pheasant hunting with my grandpa in Iowa
Honda ATC 3 wheelers
Riding in in the back of station wagons with big block chevys or 440 mopar engines and having a dad with a lead foot doing burn outs for us kids
Shooting squirrels and rabbits with my dad
Qual hunting with my dad
Having a dad who bought a new car every 6 months because he was a traveling saleman and getting to ride in the new car and seeing the joy on my dads face
My moms pig slop goolosh, mmm good
Growing up as a red neck 
Playing Atari with my girlfriends as a teenager
Seeing gas for .29 a gallon
Having a bicycle factory in my hometown and having my dads friends bring them to us and have us destroy them by jumping, and doin stupid things with them
Real homemade root beer
Little league baseball
Church softball leagues
Youth church get togethers and church camps 
Fishing in our own stocked ponds

Carey


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

BigBadBrain said:


> Go Big Daddy!


Whoa....you made me think of that Super-Bowl commercial a few years back..


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

Pong...friends next door had one, and I thought it was the coolest.

A rotor box thingy so we could turn the tv antenna from inside the house.

Wig wag chocolate bars. They were sold in Canada under that name, and called a Curly Wurly in the UK & Australia.


----------



## dancinmon (Oct 5, 2004)

Someone sent these to me the other day. Do you remember?

Those who grew up in small towns will laugh when they read this.
Those who didn't will be in disbelief.

1) You can name everyone you graduated with.

2) You know what 4-H and FFA means.

3) You went to parties at a pasture, barn, gravel pit, or in the middle of a dirt road. On Monday you could always tell who was at the party because of the scratches on their legs from running through the woods when the party was busted. (See #6.)

4) You used to "drag" Main. On Friday and Saturday nights every kid in town was on Main Street or at the local hamburger drive-in.

5) You said a swear-word and your parents knew within the hour.

6) You scheduled parties around the schedules of different police officers because you knew which ones would bust you and which ones wouldn't.

7) You could never buy cigarettes because all the store clerks knew how old you were (and if you were old enough, they'd tell your parents anyhow).

8) When you did find somebody old enough and brave enough to buy cigarettes, you still had to go out into the country and drive on back roads to smoke them.

9) You knew which section of the ditch you would find the beer your buyer dropped off.

10) It was cool to date somebody from the neighboring town.

11) The whole school went to the same party after graduation.

12) You didn't give directions by street names but rather by references. Turn by Nelson's house, go 2 blocks to Anderson's, and its four houses left of the track field.

13) The golf course had only 9 holes.

14) You couldn't help but date a friend's ex-boyfriend/girlfriend.

15) Your car stayed filthy because of the dirt roads, and you will never own a dark vehicle for this reason.

16) The town next to you was considered "trashy" or "snooty," but was actually just like your town.

17) You referred to anyone with a house newer then 1965 as the "rich people."

18) The people in the "big city" dressed funny, and then you picked up the trend 2 years later.

19) Anyone you wanted could be found at the local gas station or the town bar.

20) You saw at least one friend a week driving a tractor through town or one of your friends driving a grain truck to school occasionally.

21) The gym teacher suggested you haul hay for the summer to get stronger.

22) Directions were given using THE stop light as a reference. (HA, if you HAD a stop light!)

23) When you decided to walk somewhere for exercise, 5 people would pull over and ask if you wanted a ride.

24) Your teachers called you by your older siblings' names.

25) Your teachers remembered when they taught your parents.

26) You could charge at any local store or write checks without any ID.

27) The closest McDonalds was 45 miles away (or more).

28) The closest mall was over an hour away.

29) It was normal to see an old man riding through town on a riding lawn mower.

30) You've peed in a cornfield.

31) Most people went by a nickname.

32) The cops had your license plate number on file in their squad car and knew you by name.

33) Your parents knew where all the good parking spots were and came looking for you if you were out past your curfew.

34) If your back bumper wasn't at least a foot higher than your front bumper your car wasn't cool.

35) If the cops pulled you over for drinking, they just took your alcohol and told you to go home. (Who went home? We'd just go find some more alcohol).

36) The local quarter mile drag strip was less than a mile from town and used a flag girl for the starter.

37) Everyone in town knew who the interstate alcohol runners were so they could buy it from them.

38) If you found an 8-track tape in the road with the tape hanging out you would pick it up, roll the tape back in and try it to see if it worked.

39) You always knew which end of town the only cop was on so you could drive to the other end and raise hell.

40) You found creative ways to have lots of fun with pumpkins on Halloween.

41) If a guy was looking for a date he knew where the pickup spot was. All the single girls gathered there and waited to be picked out of the group.

42) Your local bowling alley had four lanes or less with people for pin setters.

43) You laughed your butt off reading this because you know it is true.


----------



## dancinmon (Oct 5, 2004)

Speaking of back then, heres another one.

Talk about making a person feel old...........................
35 Years' difference

1973: Long hair
2008: Longing for hair

1973: The perfect high
2008: The perfect high yield mutual fund

1973: KEG
2008: EKG

1973: Acid rock
2008: Acid reflux

1973: Moving to California because it's cool
2008: Moving to California because it's warm

1973: Growing pot
2008: Growing pot belly

1973: Trying to look like Marlon Brando or Liz Taylor
2008: Trying NOT to look like Marlon Brando or Liz Taylor

1973: Seeds and stems
2008: Roughage

1973: Killer weed
2008: Weed killer

1973: The Grateful Dead
2008: Dr. Kevorkian

1973: Going to a new, hip joint
2008: Receiving a new hip joint

1973: Rolling Stones
2008: Kidney Stones

1973: Being called into the principal's office
2008: Calling the principal's office

1973: Screw the system
2008: Upgrade the system

1973: Disco
2008: Costco

1973: Parents begging you to get your hair cut
2008: Children begging you to get their heads shaved

1973: Passing the drivers' test
2008: Passing the vision test

1973: Whatever
2008: Depends


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

My red 1962 Ford F-100 step side pickup truck with the wood bed. Riding to and from the drive-in with my girlfriend sitting right next to me on the bench seat listening to In-a-gadda-da-vita on my brand new AM/FM/8-track. The only thing I have left is the girlfriend (DW)! Always keep the best things close!









Oh, and I DO have Iron Butterfly on CD!


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

dancinmon said:


> Someone sent these to me the other day. Do you remember?
> 
> Those who grew up in small towns will laugh when they read this.
> Those who didn't will be in disbelief.
> ...


Small Oregon town with 3,000 people and a graduating class of 80. Oh, and by the way, it's not hauling hay, it's buckin' hay.


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

SmkSignals said:


> Lawn Darts and bubble gum cigarettes, the kind that blew a little puff of dust out the end.


Loved those cigarettes..

And for the other Canadians our there... how about THRILLS purple gum that tastes like soap and you loved it... Believe it or not you can still purchase it and my kids all love it too.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

I remember my dad bringing home is brand new 1965 chevy impala and gas was about 27 cents









Rick


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

Captin Kangaroo, Jarts, the Charles Chips man, My dads olds (seat belts not an added extra), our '68 pop-up - no ac but it did have a pump-up sink and an icebox, the first slinky, Double your pleasure Double your fun, Bill Murray's first night on SNL, and 3 wheel golf carts


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

I think I am the oldest Outbacker - so here goes...

Sitting on the bottom basement step, carving long peels from the Fels Naphtha laundry soap on washday. Being warned to keep away from the wringer, mom putting pants stretchers in dad's JCPenney Big Mack work khakis, laundry bluing, starch, sprinkling the clothes and rolling them up to get them ready for ironing.

Dairy farmers had influence back then. It was illegal to sell yellow margarine; the natural color was white. So, it was sold in a cellophane bag and came with a capsule of color. You would break the capsule in the package, and then CAREFULLY knead the gunk until it was yellow. Carefully, because that bag was none too strong.

The Silvertone radio/record player with eight short wave bands. Dad worked nights at the North American Aviation Co bomber plant making B-25's, but when he was home at night he always had that radio on listening to BBC, Radio Free Europe, and many foreign broadcasts. He was fluent in German, and I sure heard a lot of it.

Watching dad build, send CW, and jaw on his ham gear.

Rebuilding the '38 Chevy for the hundredth time. The driver's seat was broken; what kept the seatback up was being propped with a croquet mallet. The starter Bendix would stick, and I had to hold the brake while Mom got out and with a long screwdriver, popped the Bendix back in place. Being in that POS car in 1949, when Mom, my brother and sister and I took off for Nebraska to visit her parents. Seven miles west of Clay Center, KS the bakelite timing gear shattered. The engine locked up, the horn blared, and the wipers ran... Dad painted it dark blue, grey, then back to its original light blue.

Our house was built in 1941 in the middle of a corn field. Because of the war, it was still in a cornfield ten years later. That changed rapidly.

Septic systems in town - I think we dug the ($())_%%% line up every Christmas day for three straight years.

Yellow stop signs.

About 1954, little Ford MC cars in cereal boxes. I saved about 70 of them; they went in the auction in 2006.

My first bike, a Monark, that must have been made of lead pipe. It had three top tubes, and it was HEAVY.

The guy down the road had chickens and sold eggs...

Mrs Johnson and Mrs Thompson always made popcorn balls for Halloween. Mrs Longan always had oranges, a real treat out of season.

Block dances - in somone's attic - the kids would watch the adults dance the Schottische or square dance until we dropped off to sleep, all foggy, and woke up in our beds next morning.

Canasta parties.

Holiday dinners at Dad's folks place in Kansas City - no other place had those magic smells and wonderful food as Grandma's.

One of the problems of being an old guy is that we have so many memories...

Sluggo


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> One of the problems of being an old guy is that we have so many memories...


True, but also one of the *best * things about being on old guy.

Mark


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

Camper Louise said:


> And for the other Canadians our there... how about THRILLS purple gum that tastes like soap and you loved it... Believe it or not you can still purchase it and my kids all love it too.


I had no idea that...1. they still made Thrills gum and 2. that it was Canadian! I've tried it, but never liked it. I always thought it tasted like something you'd get in the dentist's office. I should buy some and have my kids try it, though!!


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

watervalleykampers said:


> And for the other Canadians our there... how about THRILLS purple gum that tastes like soap and you loved it... Believe it or not you can still purchase it and my kids all love it too.


I had no idea that...1. they still made Thrills gum and 2. that it was Canadian! I've tried it, but never liked it. I always thought it tasted like something you'd get in the dentist's office. I should buy some and have my kids try it, though!!
[/quote]

Before you do, get the video camera out...their facial expressions will be worth re-watching.
Sometimes when I substitute teach I bring a bag full and tell everyone they should try my childhood gum and watch their reactions...it is priceless...There are always about 30% that think it is neat and don't mind the "potpourri-lavender" taste...


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

Finally took a pic of my Joe hanging out in the garage.







GI Joe He survived my childhood, but one of my kids gave him a knee injury (leg was pulled out but it's been replaced). He's a tough fella and doesn't complain at all.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

skippershe said:


> I remember Fuzzy Wuzzy Soap!
> And I totally remember Oscar Mayer Hand Puppets too!
> 
> How about Creepy Crawlers and Incredible Edibles?? with Gobble-DeGoop!
> ...


One year at Christmas I got the Incredible Edibles and my brother got the Creepy Crawlers. Since it was MY toy, I got to eat the first one! To be first at anything when you are the youngest of 4 was a real treat.
Klick Klacks! remember them well! I can still hear them! can you imagine if they tried to put them out now? sheesh, there'd be all kinds of parents complaining. Thanks for the name of the soap-Fuzzy Wuzzy Soap! I remember washing and washing and washing, hoping to get the surprise inside.

Anyone ever have a pair of the shoes with the big springs in them? you strapped them onto your shoes and jumped. Of course, there were the rollerskates with the keys, we could only use them on our oldest of shoes!

I also remember I had the Pebbles Doll and my brother had the Bamm Bamm. I still have Pebbles, she even has the bone in her hair!

I also have my original Suzie Cute doll. I played with it, my daughter played with it, my sister played with it, her daughter played with it and now my grandaughter plays with it.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Wow, your Joe came out of the 'kid' wars looking pretty good!

My sister sold all my GI Joe's and equipment at a garage sale while I was away at an engineering class during my Junior year of high school. My parents didn't even feel it was worth a reprimand - I was too old for that stuff right? And she kept the money too. Sisters! I figure she owes me about $600.


----------

